# Trio 12 question



## flatfinger (Jul 27, 2011)

Is the Trio 12 a "brute force" HT type of unit ( it sure looks like it's been living at the gym!) 
In other word ; how is it with music ???

I was also wondering , with the motor assembly and seemingly less than delicate suspension if the theil-small params are consistant from driver to driver ??

i see that i can get an f3 in the mid 30hz's with a simple 2 cu ft sealed alignment but I know published T/S specs aren't always what you get..I really want to get to the mid 30's!!! 


I am thinking about making a pair (yup , I am crazy !!) for a nearfeild stereo monitoring/listening set up ...

I absolutley dont want to much HT thump . just musical articulation without overhang.


Also , whats the driver displacement ?? I would have to make the box bigger that 2 cu ft to make up for it , no ??


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are some graphs for a 68 litre (~2.8 cu ft) box here http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...2431-dual-end-tables-subs.html?highlight=trio
The sub itsel is about .08 cu ft
If you would like me to model for your 2 cu ft then let me know.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I am no "MJ" fanboy, but 'Billy Jean' has a good bass riff, and my Trio12 plays each note perfectly IMO. Also note, I have a much larger cabinet and tuned very low, and it still sounds great to me, for music too.


----------

